
Google QR Code Experiment Concluded - mmahemoff
https://accounts.google.com/sesame?concluded
======
mmahemoff
The original HN thread was here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3469692>

I appended ?concluded to make this appear as a separate thread.

I guess there are still open security risks. ie that the QR code you're
viewing isn't credible. Or someone picks up your unlocked phone for a second
and suddenly has long-term desktop access (which a G+ friend mentioned in
comments here
[https://plus.google.com/106413090159067280619/posts/KDtbaWgY...](https://plus.google.com/106413090159067280619/posts/KDtbaWgYA5Z)).

------
calciphus
Oh man! I really was enjoying this particular sign on. It felt more magical
than two-factor.

